# Water Meal!!!!!



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Can anything get rid of this nasty stuff? We've put a whole gallon of Reward on it now, and it just doesnt seem like we are getting anywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Have you tried Sonar/Whitecap/Flouridone?

Consider stocking tilapia next Spring too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, I am a biologist with ATAC new to OGF. 

I agree with PondFin. Try Sonar. It will take 30 to 40 days to see results (and is not guaranteed) but it is the best thing on the market, though expensive. 

Watermeal is very difficult to control with Diquat dibromide (Reward®) which is a contact herbicide. If you dont touch every plant with the herbicide it will grow right back. 

I'm curious, has anyone seen good results by adding tilapia? I am skeptical.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here you go Lucas http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94625&page=2 

Why are you skeptical?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow!!! Thanks for the advice guys, but I guess at $2,000 a gallon, pond just over 2 acres, I'll just have to watch it grow. Never thought that having a pond would be more trouble than it was worth...what a bummer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Google results from tilapia+watermeal
http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/database/floating_plants/watermeal_mgmt.htm

http://www.agriculture.utk.edu/news/greenTN/2003/004.htm



This site http://www.fluridone.com/ says between 7.7 and 15.7 ounces for 2 acre pond for the kindof "off brand" Whitecap.

16 oz (pint) bottles are often sold for under $300. Not bad for possibly 2 years of weed control in a 2 acre pond IMO.

Chemicals aren't my specialty. Lucas or Fishman would likely give better application rates and instructions than I but this product has shown good results from others. 

Some discussion on this product FYI
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=122594&highlight=whitecap


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks [email protected] appreciate it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll need a fluridone application to rid yourself of it. Go with Sonar AS, your best bet at getting rid of it. What the adverage depth in your pond and do you have aeration.

Fluridone is systemic, unlike diquat which is a defoiliant. Just like Lucas mentioned, if you don't get it all it will come back. Applying Sonar.. or any fluridone containing product.... at the appropriate levels will give you your desired results. Keep in mind, application times times are key. Apply too early in the season and seasonal rains will dilute it to the point of ineffectivness. Usuallly the risk of fish kill is reduced with this chemical since the dying off of vegetation is considerablly slower than that in which you see by defoiliants.

I'de still use caution this late in the year, good likleyhood though, if you've been using diquat all the submersed vegetation is dead.

Bottomline is a Sonar app is neccessary.


----------

